# Possible Snow for CT late sat into sunday



## CrazyPlower (Oct 24, 2005)

I dont know if im gonna belive this one but channel 8 is saying a few inches could accumulate before it all ends sunday. My plow is off


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

don't count your chicken's before they hatch! I will do a snow dance for you, hope lady luck is on your side.


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

"Light" accumulation possible  With out track record around here, ha ha.


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

Unless its over 3" there's nothing for me to get excited about :crying:


----------



## CrazyPlower (Oct 24, 2005)

KHB you are so true about that i dont think were gonna get junk


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, NOAA is saying 2-3" before it ends here Sunday afternoon. Hopefully it really comes, I want to try out my new ATV with plow. As long as we get over 1-3/4", I'm out plowing. Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

After a warm day of heavy rain, any snow that accumalates will be a real mess to move..


----------

